
Ask PG: Comments are not working? - Osiris
I'm getting a 404 when trying to open the comments links on all the articles on the front page.
======
monochromatic
pg typed something into the repl on the live server without testing it again.

~~~
Vieira
Pffft, smoothest http->https transition ever.

------
kogir
This was due to HN thinking requests were coming over SSL when they weren't.
When it set the secure flag, your session wasn't sent over HTTP.

------
emeraldd
Is anyone else seeing a mixed mode warning? I'm seeing a large number of
warnings about of them on <http://ycombinator.com/images/grayarrow.gif>

------
cabbeer
Is anyone else having styling issues?

~~~
kjhughes
Looks like a CSS link,

    
    
      <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://ycombinator.com/news.css">
    

is using http rather than https from an https page.

Chrome (25.0.1364.152 m) refuses[1] to retrieve; FF 19.0.2 does retrieve; IE 8
warns of insecure content.

[1] Chrome can be told to load anyway at the end of its URL entry box.

~~~
OGC
Good to know i'm not the only person fucking things up like this.

~~~
sneak
Protip: Specify urls as "//example.com/path/to/style.css" or such. They will
default to whatever protocol (http/https) was used to fetch the parent page.
It's also less typing (DRY!).

~~~
jonny_eh
Unless you're loading from a file (using file://)

~~~
saraid216
I'm curious about when you would ever do this on a public-facing webpage.

------
tikhonj
For me, they seem to work with https but not http.

~~~
vyrotek
Same here. Thanks for making this comment! I was able to spot it from viewing
all the HN comments. But I couldn't view the comments for this submission by
clicking it. :)

------
monochromatic
> Comments are not working?

I'm... Ron Burgundy?

------
niggler
Not only do comments fail to work, you can't even login under http. https
works fine though

------
zbowling
It's fixed.

------
dylangs1030
This also applies to attempting to login for me. When logging in, I am
redirected to the front page instead of being prompted to re-enter credentials
and a "bad login" alert.

This is also fixed with https

------
zenocon
wow, the new css is awesome!

------
thejosh
seems to be working again now normally.

~~~
Kluny
... are you the same Josh Who provides high quality torrents of a particular
thing?

------
Osiris
It looks like /reply works but /item doesn't. I can't see other comments but I
can make one myself.

------
mrjaeger
And now we wait for the post-mortem. I imagine it would have to do with some
apache/nginx setting?

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
I'm going to make a wild guess that it's a bad 74LS00 NAND gate.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
PG runs HN on his calculator? Makes sense.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Naw, this <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5229488>

A good calculator (like an HP41) is hard to come by.

------
shn
This is a 24/7 production issue need to be dealt right away. Anyone knows PG's
beeper? :)

------
brudgers
8:43pm CDT - They are working now without HTTPS.

------
newman314
Why no HSTS?

------
codegeek
http is not working for me either even for login. I just switched to https.

------
g2e
This comment.

Proof by counter-example.

